# what dinner could you eat evey day?



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

for me ummm i like fired rice, fruit salad and ice green tea


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Chicken Balti curry, Pilau rice and Peshwari naan bread. and I mean EVERY night!:smiles:


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

joyeating; I went to a friends,grandmothers farm when I was 14.The meal is still my favorite at 58.I just fixed this sat.and I could eat it every day. Pinto beans with smoked hocks,buttered potatoes,corn bread with bacon on the bottom and cucumber salad. Heck I'm going to have some right now..lol...good cookin...cookie


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Some people eat McFood everyday.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope couldn't do it......I have a difficult time eating the same meal more than twice. Except the 3-4x after Thanksgiving where the stuffing, mashed pot, gravy and cranberry sauce end up in a bowl....but after Sunday, that's enough of that for another year.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I could eat a salad with chicken, tomatoes, cucumbers, onion, avocado every day, I almost do that anyway.:lips:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Anything on the grill......shrimp, salmon, chicken, steak, or burgers, a baked potato, grilled asparagus, and a garden salad.

I have simple taste and a good burger hits the spot anytime. I even asked that we do burgers on the grill for Christmas dinner but no one else was interested. lol


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with you, gotta agree a really good burger beats the finest steak every time for me.:smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You're a cheap date!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Anything on the BBQ


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah, forgot to mention, my favourite is Kobe Burger!!:roll:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LOL! Goood comeback. :crazy::crazy:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think I could possibly eat the same meal every day with the possible exception of salad, if the salad ingredients and dressing could be varied. But even that would drive me nuts ... nah, I just couldn't do it.

Shel


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

pizza!!!!!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Mmmm... A bunch of fresh tomatoe's sliced and wrapped in big leaves of iceburg lettuce plus s & p of course! 

Or....

A huge bowl of mashed potatoes with lots of butter, s & p, then cover in canned stewed tomatoes..

My two most favorite things!


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

I could eat mediterranean food every day....hummus, flatbread, tabbouleh, kabob, etc.


----------



## johnnyseattle (May 14, 2007)

Ramen. Not the 9 cent version at the market, the world's-best-hangover-cure I used to get in Japan. They make a smashing variation in Singapore too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I couldn't eat the same dinner every day. I don't even shop for dinner sooner than the day I'm cooking it! (I'll admit that if a meal had bacon as part of it, I'd eat whatever it was indefinitely. )

However, I have a habit of eating the same breakfast for years at a stretch. Oatmeal with raisins, plain yogurt with berries; bagel with peanut butter and a small nonfat yogurt; or my current breakfast, which is part of my diabetes prevention eating plan: toasted english muffin with natural peanut butter and sugar free jam, plus four egg whites washed down with a huge mug of coffee.

For what it's worth, JohnnySeattle, in my "bad eating" days I'd sometimes make a package of ramen noodles, swirl a beaten egg in the broth, and add sesame oil and hot sauce for breakfast.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mezz'...

*"For what it's worth, JohnnySeattle, in my "bad eating" days I'd sometimes make a package of ramen noodles, swirl a beaten egg in the broth, and add sesame oil and hot sauce for breakfast."*

What the heck is "bad" with that? That's the way I make it all the time, though not necessarily for breakfast. Also with some leftover meat, some tofu if on hand, and some chopped vegetables. Miso is also nice.

My own addiction would be to Missouri country ham. Had my first taste at age four at the family farm in Jackson - near Cape Girardaeu - and decided I didn't want to eat anything else for the rest of my life. Haven't quite made that goal, but have one every Christmas from Esicar's Smokehouse in Cape.

I nurse it for months after Xmas- still have some frozen slices for sandwiches and some chunks for ham salad from the '06 ham.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## johnnyseattle (May 14, 2007)

Hey, don't get me wrong, I eat the Spicy Shrimp one at work ALL the time. Buy it by the case in fact. :crazy: Little shoyu, little sesame oil, little lime... wowsers. But it's just not the same.


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

My brother proposes that the phrase "too much bacon" _has no meaning_ in English.


----------



## redalert (Jan 4, 2007)

Black pudding. It's the food of the Gods. Closely followed by lamb stew.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mmmm... nothing! But it has way too many calories and way, way too much sodium for me.  

Grumio, I'm right there with the bacon quote.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mezz'--- 

Don't understand the calories part. An egg and some chunks of whatever meat is hanging around, noodles... how bad is that? Other than those, I use diced bell peppers, celery, carrots, bean sprouts, julienned bamboo shoots, other politically correct ingredients.  It's better made with chicken stock rather than water, but still seems pretty low-cal.

Too much salt, I can see. The flavor packet is mostly salt, and the soy and miso are pretty heavy.

I like to turn it into hot and sour, with vinegar, toasted sesame chili oil, and cornstarch. I also usually add one of those fist-sized wads of bean threads to the soup at the end. Still not a lot of calories, far as I can see. 

Getting hungry. Gotta go. 

Mike :chef:


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm with Shel, I don't think I could eat the same meal day in and out.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Calories in Maruchan - Ramen Noodles, Chicken

I don't like the salt and love to reduce the carbs, si I use 1/2 pkg or so of the flavoring and about 1/2 of the noodles. Then I add some hot pepper flakes, my ground pepper blend which include Szechuan peppers, lots of veggies (mushrooms, bamboo shoots, some matchstick carrots, zucchini, grated ginger, garlic - maybe some thinly sliced chicken or pork - just a scosh of low sodium soy sauce, mostly for color, some chard or other greens cut in a chiffonade) and make something of a hot and sour soup from the base. A little unseasoned brown rice vinegar, a couple of drops of sesame oil .. cheap eats, but tasty, and, seemingly, not too many calories and somewhat reduced salt.

I leave out the egg and the tofu and fill up on veggies.

Shel


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

Homemade mac and cheese (made with Gruyere) and spinach salad! The best!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I could eat we make this chicken skewer, served with peanut sauce(coconut milk ,peanutbutter, and chilli oil.)I could eat that everyday ,come to think of it don't even have to be chicken. last week I had tried it with pizza.:lips:


----------



## joyeating (May 4, 2007)

i ate banana and icecream after dinner all the whole last week.


----------



## lisacutri (Dec 23, 2006)

Pasta! any shape any form any sauce! i generally eat pasta once a day any how. i think its all the italian blood in me! but sometimes if i miss out on my daily pasta intake i get decidely grumpy and really arent that nice to be around!


----------



## crazytocook (Oct 27, 2006)

sushi....fresh of course. I could eat sushi with some miso soup and a big bowl of rice everyday.

anything grilled would be pretty good too...a nice piece of fish or a burger.


----------



## magicpot (Jun 29, 2007)

simplicity is the most lasting! For apparels and similarly for food.

For me I have eaten sushi/sashimi + miso soup + sake for everyday for lunch for a few weeks and I'm loving it more.

I wouldn;t mind doing it for breakfast/lunch/dinner!

IMO, fried, starchy, strong tasting food makes one feel sick easily.


----------



## scotty (Jun 19, 2007)

Something healthy, like any kind of medium rare beef. Don't care what, just prime cuts of steak, burgers, roasts, etc.


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

grilled cheese sandwiches with extra pickles, french fries and extra cream gravy on the side.

or

pinto beans, rice and tortillas and what ever meat I can find....salsa or pico. the best the best.

scotty, one could comment about your comment so long as it is yours...but I do not want to get into trouble, so I will leave you wondering.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Spaghetti Bolognese, Caprese Salad, Caesar Salad, Lobster with drawn real butter, the best garlic bread ever, and Cheesecake covered in any type of pie filling you want ie. lemon, strawberry, blueberry, cherry, etc. Oh, edited due to forgetting what I had yesterday in Toronto Canada. I could eat Poutine EVERYDAY FOR LIFE


----------



## fancymask (Jul 3, 2007)

Rice, rice and rice... rice goes well with any stir fry meat or veggie.. never get sick of it


----------



## craigj (Aug 22, 2007)

Its got to be that fantastic mexican meal - fajitas - so good! :roll:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Not to put to fine a point on it, but fajitas are not "mexican," however, a well prepared fajita dish can be wonderful.

Shel


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

Shel, if they are not mexican, what are they???

I only ask because as a child growing up we ate them all the time, tacos al carbon style....way back when....in mexico and El Paso...they have always been served....Im mexican....so where did the dish originate from?? honestly, I really never gave it a second thought....


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

This might help clear up the origin of faijitas....

Fajitas, Fajita History, Fajita Recipe

DC


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If I HAD to, basmati rice, mansoor dal sauce and stir-fried veges with Indian spices. Grew up with that stuff and love it. But I would prefer a more varied diet.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi littlemama, sweetie


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Masala Dosa with coconut chutney - could eat that everyday!!:smoking:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I find Indonesia's ramen the best--talking about what we get here in the USA. Pretty elaborate packaging of the separate ingredients and yummmm


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Bombay, please share a roti recipe or 2??


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The link that DC Sunshine posted ghives a pretty accurate description of the history of the fajita as we know know it. It jibes pretty much with what I've been told by some of my Texas buddies.

I'd say the current fajita is to authentic Mexican food as Chow Mein is to authentic Chinese food.

Shel


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

For me it'd be Sushi!!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Would love to Oregon Yeti but right now it is 2.00am - catered a party for 100 (with just one assistant!) yesterday and I am just shattered!! will send you pm with recipes if that's OK?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

A couple things. Probably since I can't get the original versions ever again. 

Both my Grandmothers were exceptional cooks. On my fathers side (a side note I have no idea what the actual spelling of the dishes were since most of it was a mixture of real Italian (Calabrese) and local Italian (South-side Chicago). my Grandmother would make home-made dried sausage, moulinjon (a mixture of peppers, onions, tomatoes, eggplant, garlic and hot pepper. Similar to Ratatouille), Peeta (Like ciabatta but oh so different of a flavor) and enjou (swiss chard tossed with olive oil, ground hot pepper, garlic and stuffed in a very tender crust and baked They look like Calzones) and a dessert cookie called Rosettes. I have successfully made the sausage but none of the other things have ever turned out. 

My Mothers side, (again excuse some of the spelling) my grand mother (She was German but did everything in the kitchen as an immigrant Milanease would) made a soup called Menaist (escarole, ham, tomatoes, onion, celey, carrots, garlic) another type of Home-made bread that I have spent the better part of the last 8yrs trying to re-create, Tadod (boiled and baked iced hard cookie in the shape of a donut scored directly in the middle all the way around the face of the radius) and Pizza. 

Actually there are so many other tings that I enjoy beyond comparison so I can't just nail it down to one or two things.:look:


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Not sure if this really counts, but I have had the same thing for breakfast for the past 10 years I think...

Fresh Fruit, a bowl of oatmeal, and a large cup of coffee...
Sometimes instead of oatmeal I will substitute yogurt.

I would not want to eat the same dinner entree daily, but if I had to pick, it would be the Cranberry Crusted Chicken served on either pistachio rice pilaf, or Moroccan Couscous.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

the admins have asked me to post on here as it's been forever.
dinner could always equal...anything, I love food


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I could probably alternate hwe dup bap and pho with bo vien, tai, gan, some sate trieu-chau and a plate of raw onion with sriracha into eternity.

BDL


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

either I'm tired or can't read, have no idea what that meant


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've often dipped green onions into sriracha to munch on while preparing the meal, I imagine other types of onions would work just as well, if not quite as convenient.

This thread reminds me of the one a while back about living with just one style of cuisine - that was hard enough to consider. Just one dinner? No way! Well, it might not be too bad if it was something like sushi, where each and every type was allowed, sort of like BDL's hwe dup bap with the catch of the day for variety.

Actually in grad school my office mate and sometimes climbing partner ate hamburgers. Breakfast, lunch and dinner. A ground pattie, fried, put between two buns with nothing else but some catsup. Every meal. Every day. Washed down with a bottle of Squirt soda. His wife enjoyed cooking, oddly enough, and many a night I had dinner with them. While John munched on his burger Marti and I would discuss the new recipe, cooking techniques, favorite meals, etc.

Though I am a creature of predictable habits for the most part, eating the same thing EVERY DAY is just not for me.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sriracha is a type of hot sauce based on garlic, chiles and vinegar, sort of a catsup with a bad attitude. It is quite good, and can be used as flavoring in quite a number of different types of food, like soups, stews, pot roasts, stir fry, egg dishes, mixed in your mayo for your sandwich, mixed with catsup for your fries, etc.

Hwe dup bap is a Korean sushi salad, of sorts, raw fish and veggies, usually topped with a zesty garlic - ginger sauce of some sort as I recall. It has been a while since I've had any.

The rest of BDL's comment, I hate to admit, is gibberish to me also.

mjb.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I think he means a pb and j with the crusts cut off..otherwise i'm in the dark as well. for me, pizza is teh answer... and beer....with a salad bar....and hot wings....and beer.:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm. I didn't think they were that exotic.

_Hwe dup bap: _Teamfat has you on the right track. Medium dice of assorted raw fish served on a huge bed of greens; and a little sushi rice. The bowl comes with a little mild soy/ginger/citrus dressing in it; and a generous amount of Korean chili sauce, which tastes like 2/3 Kraft Catalina dressing mixed with 1/3 Tabasco on the side, is served along the side for the diner to mix in at his discretion. The idea is to get the salad spicy, but not kill the taste of the fish. In addition to the fish, there's usually a few extra things in the mix -- crab eggs, flying fish roe, chopped garlic, etc. And, because it's Korean, an assortment of _banchan_ comes with.

_Pho with bo vien, tai, and gan: Pho_ is Vietnamese beef soup with rice noodles. I'm a sucker for any kind of noodle soup, especially Asian noodle soups, and _pho_ most of all. _Bo vien_ are beef meatballs. _Tai _is thin sliced, raw eye of round; it's usually served in the soup to westerners and other rookies, but aficionados order it on the side and mix it in one slice at a time, _shabu shabu _style. _Gan_ is dried tendon which, when added to the soup, becomes incredibly rich and tender. Teamfat described _sriracha _very well. It's originated in Thailand but is a staple on Vietnamese tables as well. I like plenty of it on raw onions which I eat as a salad before the soup, or along with the soup. _Sate trau-chieu_ is another Vietnamese condiment from Thailand. It's garlic, chilies, shrmp, and the ginger-like galangal mostly.

We had something of a celebration for money in the mail. I had another favorite for lunch today. We went out to one of our favorite dives, a Mexican place in El Monte called _Jacalito_, which means "little shack." I had _morjarra frita ala diabla_ which is a whole tilapia, slashed, dusted in _masa harina_ (Mexican corn flour), deep fried, and served in a chile sauce hotter than you can imagine. The TV was on playing "Fear," dubbed in Spanish while the juke box blared _banda_. Linda had beef steak smothered in onions, tomatoes and bell peppers. The tortillas were corn and _hecha a mano_ (made fresh and by hand). I had a can of _Tecate_ with lime and salt, then chased it with iced tea.

Heaven,
BDL


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

peanut butter, lettuce of any kind, and tomatoes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yum yum


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

cheeseburger and fries.......every. day. 

or steak and potatoes :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Fettuccini with vegetables, cheese and herbs (if the variations qualify as one dish).


----------



## bikerpoohbear (Jul 16, 2008)

Just about anything with made with Shrimp :talk:


----------



## hbjul (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with the majority....anything grilled or BBQ....but I would also love some sushi and/or Thai food!:lips:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

A nice steak, with just salt, pepper and butter.
Baked potato.
Asparagus.

Chocolate dessert with a good cup of coffee.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

those both sound like winners to me too


----------



## neeps (Nov 22, 2008)

Ceasar salad. With Ceasar cocktails :lips: Thematic, no?


----------

